# Treiber für ATI RAdeon mobility x 2300 unter Win7



## Schumiel (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe die Grafikkarte "ATI RAdeon mobility x 2300" auf WinXP gehabt und konnte Secondlife ohne Probleme spielen.

Nun habe ich auf Win7 aufgestockt und bekomme nur noch "BlackScreen". Liegt das am Treiber? 3D-Beschleuniger?

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## Schumiel (20. Mai 2010)

Kann keiner helfen?


----------

